# De Laurentiis:"Ibra non giocherà con Cavani. Si è già promesso..."



## admin (14 Luglio 2013)

*De Laurentiis:"Ibra non giocherà con Cavani. Si è già promesso..."*

*De Laurentiis *show all'ingresso del campo d'allenamento del *Napoli*, in occasione dell'incontro con i tifosi:"*Ibrahimovic non giocherà con Cavani*. Si è già promesso ad altri lidi. Il nuovo Cavani? E' *Benitez*. Lewandowski non verrà a Napoli, andrà al Bayern. I soldi di Cavani non verranno destinati alla costruzione dello stadio. Spenderò i miei. Comunque adesso prenderemo altri bomber. Tutti remano contro Napoli, che è la penultima città come vivibilità. Sempre riguardo il nuovo stadio, l'appuntamento con il Sindaco De Magistris è fissato per il 31 Luglio. *Gli chiederò pubblicamente di vendermi il San Paolo*. E se lo farà, lo trasformerò finanziandolo con le mie risorse personali".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Io vorrei capire come giocherà Benitez, 4-2-3-1?


----------



## pennyhill (14 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire come giocherà Benitez, 4-2-3-1?



Nella domanda c'è già la risposta.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Luglio 2013)

Beati loro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nella domanda c'è già la risposta.


No perché... Zuniga, Armero e Maggio terzini?


----------



## pennyhill (14 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No perché... Zuniga, Armero e Maggio terzini?



Almeno uno dovranno penderlo, più facile a sinistra visto che non penso rinuncino a Maggio e che Zuniga è in uscita.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beati loro



Ma chi??? Il Napoli???


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi??? Il Napoli???



Nel senso che vendono Chiavani ed investono i soldi, ma che vogliono anche fare uno stadio. Il Napoli è destinata ad essere una grande squadra in futuro imo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

questo Napoli cmq fa paura


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questo Napoli cmq fa paura



personalmente credo sarà una stagione non facile per il napoli,la partenza di cavani peserà come un macigno,nonostante le risorse disponibili per rinforzare la squadra.Squadra abituata da anni ormai a giocare con la difesa a 3,cosa che per forza di cose cambierà con l'avvento di benitez,da sempre fautore della difesa a 4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> personalmente credo sarà una stagione non facile per il napoli,la partenza di cavani peserà come un macigno,nonostante le risorse disponibili per rinforzare la squadra.Squadra abituata da anni ormai a giocare con la difesa a 3,cosa che per forza di cose cambierà con l'avvento di benitez,da sempre fautore della difesa a 4



si l'addio di Cavani sarà pesantissimo, però stanno prendendo tanti bravi giocatori...se prende il San Paolo so cavoli...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel senso che vendono Chiavani ed investono i soldi, ma che vogliono anche fare uno stadio. Il Napoli è destinata ad essere una grande squadra in futuro imo



Vabbè però non sappiamo se il gioco valga la candela e poi la frase "beati loro..." la possiamo rivolgere ad altre squadre, non al Napoli. Poi in futuro anche il Milan tornerà ad essere una grandissima squadra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *De Laurentiis *show all'ingresso del campo d'allenamento del *Napoli*, in occasione dell'incontro con i tifosi:"*Ibrahimovic non giocherà con Cavani*. Si è già promesso ad altri lidi.



Sono davvero curioso di scoprire dove andrà a giocare Ibra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2013)

Hanno progetti ambiziosi.

Come noi del resto


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno progetti ambiziosi.
> 
> Come noi del resto



Dela non ha vogli di vincere, altrimenti le possibilità ci sarebbero (in Italia non ci sono realtà irragiungibili). Con la storia dei diritti d'immagine non crescerai, oltre al fatto che hanno un monte ingaggi troppo basso per competere ad alti livelli. Quest'anno con un paio di elementi (un difensore ed un centrocampista, più qualche riserva a poco), rinnovando a Cavani, si giocavano lo scudo alla pari, invece il pappone, degno compare dell'altro nano, non vuole fare il passo più lungo della gamba. Forse è una strada giusta, ma alla fine non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno progetti ambiziosi.
> 
> Come noi del resto



beh insomma...noi ci lamentiamo,giustamente aggiungerei,del fatto che il milan negli ultimi anni abbia ceduto quasi tutti i suoi pezzi migliori,ma lo stesso de laurentiis nelle ultime due stagioni ha venduto prima lavezzi(sostituendolo con insigne,che era già di sua proprietà e che alla fine non è che si sia rivelato particolarmente all'altezza della situazione) e cavani 
Sto progetto così ambizioso faccio fatica a vederlo,sinceramente...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dela non ha vogli di vincere, altrimenti le possibilità ci sarebbero (in Italia non ci sono realtà irragiungibili). Con la storia dei diritti d'immagine non crescerai, oltre al fatto che hanno un monte ingaggi troppo basso per competere ad alti livelli. Quest'anno con un paio di elementi (un difensore ed un centrocampista, più qualche riserva a poco), rinnovando a Cavani, si giocavano lo scudo alla pari, invece il pappone, degno compare dell'altro nano, non vuole fare il passo più lungo della gamba. Forse è una strada giusta, ma alla fine non vai da nessuna parte.


Ok, d'accordo... però guarda che lo stadio di proprietà è una gran cosa... loro già sono un pezzo avanti rispetto a noi su questo punto di vista. 
Al Milan non c'è neanche questa idea, c'è totale immobilismo su tutti i fronti che si percepisce in modo palese. 
Berlusconi non vuole fare lo stadio, ma non vuole neanche cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza o levarsi dal kaiser.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> beh insomma...noi ci lamentiamo,giustamente aggiungerei,del fatto che il milan negli ultimi anni abbia ceduto quasi tutti i suoi pezzi migliori,ma lo stesso de laurentiis nelle ultime due stagioni ha venduto prima lavezzi(sostituendolo con insigne,che era già di sua proprietà e che alla fine non è che si sia rivelato particolarmente all'altezza della situazione) e cavani
> Sto progetto così ambizioso faccio fatica a vederlo,sinceramente...


Ma le idee ce l'hanno... già lo stadio di proprietà è una gran cosa ragazzi, non trascurate questo aspetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Luglio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> beh insomma...noi ci lamentiamo,giustamente aggiungerei,del fatto che il milan negli ultimi anni abbia ceduto quasi tutti i suoi pezzi migliori,ma lo stesso de laurentiis nelle ultime due stagioni ha venduto prima lavezzi(sostituendolo con insigne,che era già di sua proprietà e che alla fine non è che si sia rivelato particolarmente all'altezza della situazione) e cavani
> Sto progetto così ambizioso faccio fatica a vederlo,sinceramente...


Sono due presupposti. Il Milan non è il Napoli ( O almeno fino a l'anno scorso)

Il Napoli era/è una dimensione media.
Poi penso che QUALSIASI squadra al mondo avrebbe detto si a 64 milioni di euro dai. Cavani a Parigi va a prendere 10 milioni, cioe il Napoli che poteva fare? Anche rinnovando la somma di 10 milioni cioe 20 netti per il Napoli è utopia.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ok, d'accordo... però guarda che lo stadio di proprietà è una gran cosa... loro già sono un pezzo avanti rispetto a noi su questo punto di vista.
> Al Milan non c'è neanche questa idea, c'è totale immobilismo su tutti i fronti che si percepisce in modo palese.
> Berlusconi non vuole fare lo stadio, ma non vuole neanche cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza o levarsi dal kaiser.



Lo stadio a Napoli??? Si si, come no.Lo aspettano a braccia aperte....


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (14 Luglio 2013)

Non sapevo fosse il nuovo Ds del Psg.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2013)

ovvio che non giochera con ibra.
uno va al psg, l'altro va al milan


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo stadio a Napoli??? Si si, come no.Lo aspettano a braccia aperte....


L'arte demolitoria di Andreas89 sulle altre squadre prosegue. Come dire: aver compagno al duol scema la pena. Contento te, contenti tutti 

Ah noi ovviamente, in ogni caso


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2013)

Vabbè, si sapeva che Ibra se ne va.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'arte demolitoria di Andreas89 sulle altre squadre prosegue. Come dire: aver compagno al duol scema la pena. Contento te, contenti tutti
> 
> Ah noi ovviamente, in ogni caso



Semplicemente sul caso Napoli conosco un po' la situazione, cioè so che il presidente aveva pronto un progetto per costruire lo stadio a Scampia, creando anche lavoro però gli hanno fatto capire che non si poteva fare a meno di un suo impegno più gravoso....Ha provato con l'idea di costruire un impianto nel casertano ma anche lì è stato un fiasco per i soliti motivi. A Napoli prima di creare una nuova struttura passeranno anni, sia per lentezza esasperante della burocrazia, sia perchè devono mangiare tutti e quando dico tutti, è realmente così. Poi oh Jovetic oramai è del City, la Roma sta trattando Marcos col PSG, Osvaldo lo stanno sbolognando a tutti....

Mi sa che avevo ragione. Poi anche noi possiamo animare il mercato nel caso, per farti un esempio, cedessimo Elsha. A voi va bene??? A me sa de no, quindi essendo che quel nano malefico ha tagliato i fondi dobbiamo fare di necessità virtù, senza invidiare gli altri o quantomeno non le squadre che non hanno un budget tanto più grande del nostro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente sul caso Napoli conosco un po' la situazione, cioè so che il presidente aveva pronto un progetto per costruire lo stadio a Scampia, creando anche lavoro però gli hanno fatto capire che non si poteva fare a meno di un suo impegno più gravoso....Ha provato con l'idea di costruire un impianto nel casertano ma anche lì è stato un fiasco per i soliti motivi. A Napoli prima di creare una nuova struttura passeranno anni, sia per lentezza esasperante della burocrazia, sia perchè devono mangiare tutti e quando dico tutti, è realmente così. Poi oh Jovetic oramai è del City, la Roma sta trattando Marcos col PSG, Osvaldo lo stanno sbolognando a tutti....
> 
> Mi sa che avevo ragione. Poi anche noi possiamo animare il mercato nel caso, per farti un esempio, cedessimo Elsha. A voi va bene??? A me sa de no, quindi essendo che quel nano malefico ha tagliato i fondi dobbiamo fare di necessità virtù, senza invidiare gli altri o quantomeno non le squadre che non hanno un budget tanto più grande del nostro.


Se il progetto è quello di un 4-3-1-2, sarebbe il caso di venderlo El Shaarawy... sempre se arriva lo sceicco di turno che offre 40 milioni sull'unghia. In quel caso sarebbe da fare subito. Prenderesti immediatamente Ljajic e Eriksen e avanza pure qualcosa per prendere un centrale difensivo decente.


----------



## Ale (14 Luglio 2013)

30 milioni piu ibra e se lo prendessero elsha


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se il progetto è quello di un 4-3-1-2, sarebbe il caso di venderlo El Shaarawy... sempre se arriva lo sceicco di turno che offre 40 milioni sull'unghia. In quel caso sarebbe da fare subito. Prenderesti immediatamente Ljajic e Eriksen e avanza pure qualcosa per prendere un centrale difensivo decente.



Io non cambierei mai Elsha per Ljajic, che dovrebbe essere un surplus e non il sostituto ideale. Se proprio lo devo cedere, vado a prendere sui 25-26 mln Higuain del Real e resta sempre il dinero per Eriksen, ammesso e non concesso di trovare lo sceicco e i 40 mln....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non cambierei mai Elsha per Ljajic, che dovrebbe essere un surplus e non il sostituto ideale. Se proprio lo devo cedere, vado a prendere sui 25-26 mln Higuain del Real e resta sempre il dinero per Eriksen, ammesso e non concesso di trovare lo sceicco e i 40 mln....


Come prime punte però abbiamo già Balotelli e Pazzini, è più sensato prendere una seconda punta secondo me. Il fatto è che non riesco a vedere El Shaarawy seconda punta, per me è e resterà sempre e solo un esterno offensivo. 
Poi altro appunto: secondo me più di 40 milioni Stephan non varrà mai, è un mio pensiero e sarei felicissimo se restasse al Milan e mi smentisse, ma io sono di questo avviso. 
Se proprio devo andare a spendere cifre di quel tipo (26 mln) vado a prendermi Jovetic senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Come prime punte però abbiamo già Balotelli e Pazzini, è più sensato prendere una seconda punta secondo me. Il fatto è che non riesco a vedere El Shaarawy seconda punta, per me è e resterà sempre e solo un esterno offensivo.
> Poi altro appunto: secondo me più di 40 milioni Stephan non varrà mai, è un mio pensiero e sarei felicissimo se restasse al Milan e mi smentisse, ma io sono di questo avviso.
> Se proprio devo andare a spendere cifre di quel tipo (26 mln) vado a prendermi Jovetic senza se e senza ma.


Higuain non è una prima punta, è più seconda punta(infatti nasce trequartista). Jovetic lascialo stare che è sopravvalutato e fracico come Pato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Higuain non è una prima punta, è più seconda punta(infatti nasce trequartista). Jovetic lascialo stare che è sopravvalutato e fracico come Pato.


A me Higuain è sempre sembrato una prima punta che fa soprattutto gol. Al Real ha sempre giocato come centravanti. Mi è sempre piaciuto perché è uno che la butta dentro con una certa regolarità, infatti non capisco perché il Real voglia buttare soldi su Suarez quando ha già un attaccante così forte in rosa. Ora come ora tra le seconde punte che ci possiamo permettere non vedo di meglio rispetto a Jovetic (sempre in caso di cessione del faraone). Però ti ripeto, io sarei più per un rafforzamento generale con colpi di costo inferiore rispetto che investire tutto su un solo giocatore.
Tipo: Ljajic, Eriksen, Chiriches.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me Higuain è sempre sembrato una prima punta che fa soprattutto gol. Al Real ha sempre giocato come centravanti. Mi è sempre piaciuto perché è uno che la butta dentro con una certa regolarità, infatti non capisco perché il Real voglia buttare soldi su Suarez quando ha già un attaccante così forte in rosa. Ora come ora tra le seconde punte che ci possiamo permettere non vedo di meglio rispetto a Jovetic (sempre in caso di cessione del faraone). Però ti ripeto, io sarei più per un rafforzamento generale con colpi di costo inferiore rispetto che investire tutto su un solo giocatore.
> Tipo: Ljajic, Eriksen, Chiriches.



Jovetic, per quello che ho potuto vedere, ha problemi simili a El Shaarawy. Cioè, ha colpi "limitati". Ha un eccellente tiro piazzato col destro, ha ottimi tempi di inserimento, buona tecnica, ma non molto altro. In più si fa male spesso e ha "già" 24 anni. è un ottimo giocatore per carità, ma secondo me El Shaarawy ha ancora migliori margini di miglioramento.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Jovetic, per quello che ho potuto vedere, ha problemi simili a El Shaarawy. Cioè, ha colpi "limitati". Ha un eccellente tiro piazzato col destro, ha ottimi tempi di inserimento, buona tecnica, ma non molto altro. In più si fa male spesso e ha "già" 24 anni. è un ottimo giocatore per carità, ma secondo me El Shaarawy ha ancora migliori margini di miglioramento.



.

A parte una stagione al Partizan, in Italia non ha mai superato i 14 gol stagionali. Stephan in una stagione è arrivato a 15.


----------



## Sheldon92 (14 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> A parte una stagione al Partizan, in Italia non ha mai superato i 14 gol stagionali. Stephan in una stagione è arrivato a 15.



16 in campionato, 19 in totale.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> 16 in campionato, 19 in totale.



Vero. Chiedo venia.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me Higuain è sempre sembrato una prima punta che fa soprattutto gol. Al Real ha sempre giocato come centravanti. Mi è sempre piaciuto perché è uno che la butta dentro con una certa regolarità, infatti non capisco perché il Real voglia buttare soldi su Suarez quando ha già un attaccante così forte in rosa. Ora come ora tra le seconde punte che ci possiamo permettere non vedo di meglio rispetto a Jovetic (sempre in caso di cessione del faraone). Però ti ripeto, io sarei più per un rafforzamento generale con colpi di costo inferiore rispetto che investire tutto su un solo giocatore.
> Tipo: Ljajic, Eriksen, Chiriches.


Higuain si adattarebbe perfettamente a Balotelli, che farebbe il perno centrale attorno al quale si muoverebbe l'argentino. Si potrebbe anche fare come dici te, però Ljajic non convince come sostituto di Elsha, aldilà che non basterebbero 40 mln per quei e con Elsha, aldilà dei nostri ragionamenti, al max puoi fare 27-28 mln.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Jovetic, per quello che ho potuto vedere, ha problemi simili a El Shaarawy. Cioè, ha colpi "limitati". Ha un eccellente tiro piazzato col destro, ha ottimi tempi di inserimento, buona tecnica, ma non molto altro. In più si fa male spesso e ha "già" 24 anni. è un ottimo giocatore per carità, ma secondo me El Shaarawy ha ancora migliori margini di miglioramento.


A me invece Jovetic mi sembra un giocatore molto tecnico, è in grado di fare assist, ha un controllo di palla superiore a quello di El Shaarawy. 
Quello che mi preoccupa di Jovetic è che ha già subito degli infortuni, è stato fermo un anno intero. Dal punto di vista dell'integrità fisica ci sono effettivamente delle incognite.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Higuain si adattarebbe perfettamente a Balotelli, che farebbe il perno centrale attorno al quale si muoverebbe l'argentino. Si potrebbe anche fare come dici te, però Ljajic non convince come sostituto di Elsha, aldilà che non basterebbero 40 mln per quei e con Elsha, aldilà dei nostri ragionamenti, al max puoi fare 27-28 mln.


No secondo me con El Shaarawy 40 milioni (o poco sotto 37-38) li puoi incassare. Qualche sceicco pazzo ci potrebbe essere che li offre.

Ljajic a me piace parecchio e a mio avviso come qualità tecniche è superiore sia a El Shaarawy che a Jovetic. 

40 milioni bastano: 12 per Ljajic, 15-18 per Eriksen (scadenza 2014), 10 o qualcosa meno per Chiriches.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 40 milioni bastano: 12 per Ljajic, 15-18 per Eriksen (scadenza 2014), 10 o qualcosa meno per Chiriches.



Ljajic non ha tutte le qualità per essere un campione, lo accetterei solo come sostituito di Binho, non certo di Elsha; 15-18 mln per Eriksen, a scadenza 2018, sono una rapina. Quella è la sua valutazione normale, ovvero su un contratto a più ampio respito, non certo con la scadenza tra meno di un anno


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me invece Jovetic mi sembra un giocatore molto tecnico, è in grado di fare assist, ha un controllo di palla superiore a quello di El Shaarawy.
> Quello che mi preoccupa di Jovetic è che ha già subito degli infortuni, è stato fermo un anno intero. Dal punto di vista dell'integrità fisica ci sono effettivamente delle incognite.



Guarda, per i tifosi della Fiorentina è addirittura un "pacco"  (ne conosco molti causa vacanze). Io non sono di quest'avviso, secondo me è un ottimo giocatore, ma con un repertorio un pò "limitato". Secondo me El Shaarawy è inferiore da un punto di vista di assist (e di passaggio soprattutto), ma gli è superiore in controllo palla. E ha margini superiori di miglioramento, dato che Jovetic è più o meno lo stesso dal ritorno dall'infortunio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ljajic non ha tutte le qualità per essere un campione, lo accetterei solo come sostituito di Binho, non certo di Elsha; 15-18 mln per Eriksen, a scadenza 2018, sono una rapina. Quella è la sua valutazione normale, ovvero su un contratto a più ampio respito, non certo con la scadenza tra meno di un anno


No beh dai, Eriksen ha già dimostrato tanto. Ha già esperienza internazionale, è un '92 e sono già diverse stagioni che regala una ventina di assist a stagione per i compagni. Per me può diventare un campione. 15-18 mln, visti i prezzi che girano, sono un investimento assolutamente plausibile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Guarda, per i tifosi della Fiorentina è addirittura un "pacco"  (ne conosco molti causa vacanze). Io non sono di quest'avviso, secondo me è un ottimo giocatore, ma con un repertorio un pò "limitato". Secondo me El Shaarawy è inferiore da un punto di vista di assist (e di passaggio soprattutto), ma gli è superiore in controllo palla. E ha margini superiori di miglioramento, dato che Jovetic è più o meno lo stesso dal ritorno dall'infortunio.


Sono opinioni 

El Shaarawy per me al contrario è un ottimo giocatore, ma non diventerà mai un campione a mio avviso... ovviamente sarei felice se venissi smentito.


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono opinioni



Certamente


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No beh dai, Eriksen ha già dimostrato tanto. Ha già esperienza internazionale, è un '92 e sono già diverse stagioni che regala una ventina di assist a stagione per i compagni. Per me può diventare un campione. 15-18 mln, visti i prezzi che girano, sono un investimento assolutamente plausibile.



Con il contratto in scadenza 2014 non puà avere quel prezzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2013)

Guarda dato che io non riuscirei mai a convincerti XD... ti dico che Nasri che aveva dimostrato la metà di Eriksen, con la stessa situazione contrattuale e con qualche anno in più, è stato pagato più di 20 milioni di euro. Il giocatore vale in questo caso, mi sembra più che onesto chiedere 15-18 milioni.


----------

